# I get blury images with my Canon 550D, 18-55m IS II



## hads (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello,
yesterday, I bought a Canon 550D Brand New, but I don't know why I get blury images :s
We can say that the photos looks like this
What should I do then, there is any settings to avoid this ? or the camera has a problem ?


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks like motion blur.  This is caused by not using a fast enough shutter speed.

What was your ISO, aperture, and shutter speed?


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 28, 2012)

Really, you need more light.  Is that the photo or not?  If it is then crank up the ISO and shoot at the widest aperature.  Still might not be enough as shooting in a pool hall there is almost no light...the only bright spots are the tables.


----------



## hads (Nov 28, 2012)

The ISO is 200, the shutter speed is 1"3, and F 5.6
I've used the sport mode I got almost the same.


----------



## enzodm (Nov 28, 2012)

hads said:


> The ISO is 200, the shutter speed is 1"3, and F 5.6
> I've used the sport mode I got almost the same.



1.3s.... it's a way to photograph your hand motion  
It's time to study at least your camera manual.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 28, 2012)

It is indeed motion blur; you're WAY too slow to shoot handheld or moving subjects.  Keep your shutter-speed above 1/60 when shooting anything handheld, above 1/125 for slow-moving subjects, and ideally higher.  In this case your camera just did not have enough light, so you would either have added more light (flash), or increased the ISO.  Image stabilization will help with your movement, but nothing except flash or a higher shutter speed will stop subject movement.


----------



## hads (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you guys for all your answers, It is really helpfull 
Have a good day.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 28, 2012)

The general rule of thumb is to shoot at a shutter speed that is the inverse of your focal length.  So, if you're at 55mm, then shoot at 1/55th of a second or higher (which means 1/60th since that's what the camera goes to).  

If you were at 1.3 seconds exp, and 5.6 was the widest your aperature could go at that length, then to go up to 1/60th would have been about 5 times faster:

1 second > 1/2 > 1/4 > 1/16 > 1/32 > 1/64.

Since you couldn't go wider on ap, your only option is ISO.  So, 200 > 400 > 800 > 1600 > 3200 > 6400.  Which can be a bit noisy, but getting the image is most important.  Maybe 3200 and shoot a bit dark, or hold your breath with a slower shutter.


----------



## KmH (Nov 28, 2012)

Because of to slow a shutter speed, the photo you linked to shows both motion blur and camera shake blur.

The shutter speed was set slow to keep it open long enough to let in sufficient light to make a well lit exposure.

Increasing the ISO from 200 to a higher value makes the camera seem more sensitive to light, and allows the shutter to be open for a shorter period of time.

To control the exposure, 3 interrelated camera setting need to chosen, by you or the camera - shutter speed, Lens aperture, and the ISO setting - Camera Exposure: Aperture, ISO & Shutter Speed

The photographer, or the camera, also need to choose a focus mode, a focus *area* mode, a metering mode, and a white balance settings - Digital Photography Tutorials


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 28, 2012)

enzodm said:


> hads said:
> 
> 
> > The ISO is 200, the shutter speed is 1"3, and F 5.6
> ...



After reading the camera manual read this.

http://www.exposureguide.com/exposure.htm


----------

